# Custom Salmon Jig colors



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just finished another long jig making session, and I'm getting a bit worn out painting the same patterns. I'm wondering if any of you had some suggestions for the next killer color combo. Just looking for a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

Larry
You know what they say, If its not broke don't fix it.
Your original patterns are still my most consistent producers.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Bloody Nose (with black dots like the "Moonshine spoon")??


----------



## GAFF ME! (Jan 10, 2010)

Where can i order some? Do you have a website or pictures?


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Gaff Me,

Here you go, http://jonahjigs.com/


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

BryPaulD said:


> Bloody Nose (with black dots like the "Moonshine spoon")??


I already do that one, just didn't add it to my website, yet. It was an exclusive pattern for snug harbor outfitters last year.


----------



## IRon (Dec 4, 2008)

Like mentioned you already have some great colors. Some suggestions/ideas of favorite colors/patterns on some other lures I fish in harbors are of course Firetiger which you already have. I have some black/raspberry J-Plugs I've caught a lot of salmon on. Black is really visible in dirty water. Spook colors with black and glow ladder back is good as is black banana. Gold is another favorite. I pour some smaller jigging spoons for walleye and bass and like to use metallic or prism tape on them and then epoxy a couple coats for a super durable finish. And also sometimes use glitter mixed in (esp. Gold on black). Some of the saltwater guys really do some great work with epoxy jigs. Black with gold ladder back is another favorite. Black Mamba,too.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

I like my black jigs, especially when I'm in clear water with high sun.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Drakegunner said:


> I already do that one, just didn't add it to my website, yet. It was an exclusive pattern for snug harbor outfitters last year.


Well I just added it to my website.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

How about some glowork with ladder back. Green , orange and blue would be cool.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

How bout some happy meal captainor some jelous clown,my go 2 spoon casting casting,painted some oarnge dots on my glo ko,s many years ago has been my go 2 spoon ever since eh.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

jumbojake said:


> How bout some happy meal captainor some jelous clown,my go 2 spoon casting casting,painted some oarnge dots on my glo ko,s many years ago has been my go 2 spoon ever since eh.


I could definitely do those.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pearl white on both sides and that's it


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

jumbojake said:


> How bout some happy meal captainor some jelous clown,my go 2 spoon casting casting,painted some oarnge dots on my glo ko,s many years ago has been my go 2 spoon ever since eh.


what kinda paint did you use to make those dots?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

What size do you guys use when fishing Manistee Lake, and where can I pick them up at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

danthebuilder said:


> what kinda paint did you use to make those dots?


Some hobby model paint,I had laying around captain.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Drake,
I got my order, Thank you very much.

Not sure if it matters but I was watching a video online, and it was specific to Salmon Jigging.

I thought of this thread, and the colors, when I saw the Bloody Nose Jigs last night.

The Bloody nose, that I got from you could it be created backwards?
Take all the colors, remove the eye, and put them on the hook end?

The red simulates bleeding from the gill plate, and Salmon would be inclined to strike that point of the lure. 
Following that thought, they are targeting & attacking the opposite end of the hook.
Place the "Bloody" Gill Plate red color at the hook end might increase actual hook up rate?


Call it the Polish Bloody Nose or OEBN? something? 

The conversation was about where the Salmon actually attack the lure/jig.I will have to see if I can find it and add id here for review.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

OneidaEagle said:


> Drake,
> I got my order, Thank you very much.
> 
> Not sure if it matters but I was watching a video online, and it was specific to Salmon Jigging.
> ...


Good thoughts.
You could try running "assist hooks" instead of the trebles. Or put the treble on the other end, that would change the action, but they like that sometimes . I could paint them any way you want, so let me know In the future.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

What colors have you found to be best for lakers and whitefish?


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

weatherby said:


> What colors have you found to be best for lakers and whitefish?


My two personal favorites are the Lencho and my purple glow, they seen to get bit when others don't. 1 or 2 oz


----------

